# something wants to change my registry



## alb7208 (Sep 28, 2010)

i had a " my security shield" infection. i stopped it by removing it from the start menue but then i wanted to ensure it was not in the registry files, but when i go to regedit , i get
USER ACCOUNT CONTROL - do you want to allow the following program to make changes to your computer,
program name - registry editor
verified publisher - microsoft 
I know some of these malware programs change the registry files.is there any way to find out what program is wanting to make the change.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi -

With Windows7 (and Windows Vista), if USER ACCOUNT CONTROL (UAC) is enabled, then it's normal to see a UAC prompt even when you're opening regedit, before making any changes. UAC is allowing admin access to a registry tool.

I would caution you to be very careful when manually editing the registry, and always make backups first.

If you'd like assistance to check for malware....

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

